# Canon 5d3 back screen problem



## Danzq (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!

So my back screen stopped working today while I was browsing my pictures. It simply went dead all of a sudden. I had just came indoors shooting a waterfall.

All buttons kinda work but cant access menus or see previews of pictures nor access live view or video mode. However if I switch the camera off and back on quickly and at the same time when it comes on press menu or info then the screen awakes and functions normally. I can go through menus and browse all my pictures. Once I take a picture it goes back to the blank mode...

On a normal day I'd take it to canon but right now Im in Iceland far away from home and only the second day shooting... Any help/suggestions?

I've tried switching lenses and batteries and resetting the thing. Nothing helps. Feels like it's not broken but definately not working as intended either lol. 

Thanks! 
-Dan


----------



## brad-man (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm no camera doctor, but my first thought is that enough moisture from the waterfall got inside your 5D to cause a short. If that's the case, you should immediately remove the battery and let the camera thoroughly dry out for at least several days in a dehumidified place. Depending on the purity of the water, corrosion is always a distinct possibility, so a trip to a real camera doctor might be in order. Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2017)

It does sound like the moisture is a likely suspect. If you have access to silicajel, remove the battery, leave the door open, put the camera and battery in a bag with the dessicant, or dry uncooked white rice, the absorbent kind will work but take longer. Heat helps drive off moisture, so keeping it warm will help, I've used a hair dryer to drive out moisture, just be patient and don't get it too hot.

Canon will not repair water damage, but if its just moisture, it should dry out. I hope you brought a backup camera, otherwise, buying a new one might be required.


----------



## hbr (Jul 1, 2017)

A few years ago I was photographing a waterfall when my foot slipped and I went completely under water along with my camera, (a t2i 0r 500D). Realizing firstly that the battery needed to be removed, I did that. Secondly, I was a couple of hours away from home and realizing that the mirror was in front of the sensor, as my wife drove home, I held the camera out the car window, (with the lens removed). When I got home I also warmed it up with a hair dryer, (did not let it overheat). Soon everything worked normally again and I kept the camera for several years more.

Water will corrode electronic circuitry very quickly if the dampness is not removed. I hope you are not too late.

Brian


----------

